# America is not a bully



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 24, 2010)

Steve Marmel: America Is Not a Bully
Comedy Central 

_I'm tired of hearing about how America's a bully. America is not a bully. Bullies beat you up and take your money, and that is not what America does. America gives you money -- and then we beat you up. We're the mob. We just kinda wait for the check to clear, then we show up going, 'Hey, you got a real nice freaking country here. Be a shame if something happened to it.' _


----------

